# New Car Wax



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

I should be getting my new Ibis white TTS delivered in 2 weeks  I was just wondering what was the best way to keep it looking good from the start?? I take it that because it is new I will not require to use clay bar? or polish and I can wash it then apply wax/sealant straight away?? and after doing some searching most poeple say that I will see no benfits from using carnuba based wax on white, what the best synthetic to use on white? I just want to get off on the right foot so it stays looking good

p.s I was thinking poorboys white diamond then a coat of EX-P sealant :roll:


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Richy, 
If it's a new car then no clay is required, or abrasive polish. I think your on the right lines with the glaze and sealent... 
The white diamond is your glaze to give it the deep shine. The sealent is instead of wax as your last stage product. 
I use poor boys blackhole which is the same thing but for dark cars, and a cehmical guys wax for my last stage product..

Best things you can invest in are a lambswool washmit, a cheaper mit for your wheels and a good drying towel(Avoid both the meguires and halfords ones as these seem to be useless!)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have a look on this site, http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php dodo products seem to be the in products at the moment, anoter bit of advice wash with the 2 bucket method , one bucket for your shampoo, another bucket (with a grit gaurd) for rinsing your wash mitt in, the grit guard is removable, its suprising how much dirt you get in the rinse bucket, if you use the 2 bucket method this should reduce swirl marks on your paint work


----------



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

when mine arrives, the first thing I'll do is clay it !No matter how shiney it looks, after all the transport, guaranteed there will be contaminants on it, which the dealer will just polish over...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You shouldn't need to polish a new car as it shouldn't have any swirls or micro-scratches in the paint when it's new. The dealer should do all that when they PDI it. That's what you're paying almost £700 for.

If you REALLY want to do it right, find a recommended Detailer in your area and have them prepare the car at the dealer, not the dealers own staff. That way you can be sure it will be properly polished and you will know what last stage product (LSP) has been used on your car. Then you won't have to do anything at all other than wash it, for the first few months at least.

The dealers REALLY don't like this as the detailer will be able to spot where they have touched your car up or repaired any transit damage (and LOTS of cars need pre-delivery paint or dent rectification work) and I know of three people who have rejected the cars when the detailer went over the car with a paint depth gauge and spotted large areas of thicker paint revealing extensive respraying before delivery.

Irrespective of how the car is prepared, make sure you know what the LSP used is, as putting a synthetic sealant on top of an uncured wax will give you interesting results (usually dark cars look scratched or spotty - no idea on white cars).


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

You guys have to be kidding right??? When I bought my E-Class Cabrio in April, I specifically told the dealer not to PDI the car, I wasnt interested in recieving a car clean. They still did, I agreed a £2k reduction off on delivery as they did PDI it, against my request, and popped a couple of swirls on the bonnet and bootlid 

The dealer was shocked to see me go around the car with a paint guage, but at close to £50k i wasn't taking chances!

Managed to sort them with ease myself, but the amount of crap on the clay for a car that had only covered 8 road miles was crazy!

The car is now 100% swirl free and looking as I would expect it.

I wouldnt let the dealer near my car now, their PDI is a big waste of space!


----------



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's me thinking that a brand new car would be perfect !! Will defiantly have a good going over it when I go to collect it.

Cheers guys


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

new cars from the factorys suck, you'd be surprised at how much they suck, and they're worst after they've been in the hands of a dealer, the dealer probably makes the most damage. but if you can afford it http://www.swissvax.com/ or if not dodo juice, autoscam HD wax etc will do, but they're not even at the same level. clay if needed. good luck keeping it white.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

New cars these days come in an awful state, thing to look out for most is "fall out", iron/metal particles on the car, claying will remove this, or the use of Aquartz Iron Cut.

Working on a few white cars, the only problem you will have is black runs from dirt. A really good wax to prevent this is Swissvax Glacier and Swissvax Shield (I use the latter on most of my protection details)

Some pics of cars I have done in white:

Swissvax Best of Show









Swissvax Crystal Rock









Zaino Z2 (With Polycharger) topped of with Dodo Juice Supernatural









I have tried other waxes, but just didnt give the same finish, same gloss enhancement.....but its only my opinion.


----------

